# Who Applied as a Fall 2008 Chapman Transfer Student?



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 10, 2008)

Who Applied as a Fall 2008 Chapman Transfer Student? I'm curious because I am one of them. I vote to make this the official post for Chapman Fall 2008 transfer students. I understand that acceptance letters will be released the week of June 1st. So if you got accepted. Let me know, as I will.


----------



## KLondon (May 11, 2008)

I applied as well. I wish that we could find out a little sooner than June 1st. Most other people already know where they are going to go but I still am not sure if I am getting into Chapman. Anyway, here's hoping I get in.

I'm curious as to what other students did for their 2 minute self-intro video.


----------



## R.J. Collins (May 12, 2008)

Alot of the people put their two minute videos up on youtube. You guys are hoping to transfer as a junior right? And just curious what your GPAs and E.C.s were and stuff??


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by R.J. Collins:
> Alot of the people put their two minute videos up on youtube. You guys are hoping to transfer as a junior right? And just curious what your GPAs and E.C.s were and stuff??



I have a 3.1 GPA. No Test Scores. I did a two minute video about objects in collage box. And yes, I would be at Junior standing. Are you applying to Chapman as a transfer, R.J?


----------



## R.J. Collins (May 12, 2008)

Yea but not until Fall of 09. I am still finishing up my general ed at my community college.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by R.J. Collins:
> Yea but not until Fall of 09. I am still finishing up my general ed at my community college.



Was it you who told me this a little bit ago?


----------



## llmn1015 (May 12, 2008)

I applied for Screenwriting (as a transfer). My status on webadvisor changed to admitted and I got an admissions letter saying that I am in & my intended major is Screenwriting. Does this mean I got into Dodge for sure, does anyone know? I called the office & the lady said that if my major was changed they would have let me know so she said it must mean I got in for that major. We're not supposed to know until June 1? Did anyone else get this?


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by llmn1015:
> I applied for Screenwriting (as a transfer). My status on webadvisor changed to admitted and I got an admissions letter saying that I am in & my intended major is Screenwriting. Does this mean I got into Dodge for sure, does anyone know? I called the office & the lady said that if my major was changed they would have let me know so she said it must mean I got in for that major. We're not supposed to know until June 1? Did anyone else get this?



First of all, congratulations!  

You applied as a transfer student before March 1st, correct? When did you get your webadvisor admission notice?


----------



## llmn1015 (May 12, 2008)

I think it was May 1st or 2nd. But I was just unclear as to whether it was just general admission for Chapman or if it really did include Dodge, because I haven't received anything from Dodge itself. And yes, I applied before March 1st. Where did you hear that decisions were released June 1st?


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by llmn1015:
> I think it was May 1st or 2nd. But I was just unclear as to whether it was just general admission for Chapman or if it really did include Dodge, because I haven't received anything from Dodge itself. And yes, I applied before March 1st. Where did you hear that decisions were released June 1st?



Interesting, I thought they'd still be reviewing applicants around the beginning of May. 

It said on the official Dodge College of Film and Media Arts website under *Apply*---->  *Forms and Deadlines*.

If it said you were admitted to the Screenwriting Program, you probably are.


----------



## R.J. Collins (May 12, 2008)

CelestiallyEccentric i dont remember if i had told you that before. lol


----------



## armen (May 12, 2008)

It was me.

I'm applying for Fall 2009.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> It was me.
> 
> I'm applying for Fall 2009.



That's right! I knew it was somebody.


----------



## KLondon (May 13, 2008)

I have interesting news. I just logged in to the webadvisor site, went to Admission Status and was greeted by this message:

"Update: Orange Campus transfer students for Fall of 2008. Our file reading system has been experiencing technical difficulties since May 2 2008. Transfer notifications will unfortunately be delayed. We are doing everything in our power to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience."

Could explain why we haven't found out yet but llmn1015 knows.

Aside from that, yes I plan to transfer as a junior. My GPA was 3.84 when I applied. No test scores either.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 13, 2008)

> Originally posted by KLondon:
> I have interesting news. I just logged in to the webadvisor site, went to Admission Status and was greeted by this message:
> 
> "Update: Orange Campus transfer students for Fall of 2008. Our file reading system has been experiencing technical difficulties since May 2 2008. Transfer notifications will unfortunately be delayed. We are doing everything in our power to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience."
> ...



I was going to bring up this little tidbit, myself. I haven't called them, so I'm not sure what's going on. And they probably let a few people know early. *shrugs*


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 20, 2008)

Any word yet from the Chapman undergraduate transfers?


----------



## KLondon (May 21, 2008)

Nope, nothing yet. Still awaiting a decision online. Message is gone, at least.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by KLondon:
> Nope, nothing yet. Still awaiting a decision online. Message is gone, at least.



*Holds your hand*

The suspense!


----------



## j0sh0euh (May 27, 2008)

Hey I want to apply to Chapman in Fall 09 i was wondering if it's best to have a super portfolio with videos. Also, I was wondering what needed to be written for essays.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by j0sh0euh:
> Hey I want to apply to Chapman in Fall 09 i was wondering if it's best to have a super portfolio with videos. Also, I was wondering what needed to be written for essays.



http://ftv.chapman.edu/


----------



## BrunoDP (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Chapman fellows,
I'm a 2nd year MFA producer at Chapman, and in December I'll produce a thesis film (w/3rd yr director), as part of graduate requirements. This is 35mm short. None of you are assigned to higher-scale thesis films, such as this one, but you can be on the crew if producer and director wants you. 

I'm searching for several crew members, and if you're interested (to be part of high-scale Chapman production), visit my production site to learn more, and send me your resume.

I'll see you all in August at the party we're preparing for you guys. Peace! 

http://majdouleen2009.googlepages.com

BrunoDP, producer


----------

